# Solar roof on Model 3 ?



## Gilberto Pe-Curto (Oct 20, 2016)

https://www.inverse.com/article/28480-model-3-panasonic-solar-roof


----------



## Bobby Garrity (Jan 22, 2017)

I think it's a good idea. It might not be the most cost effective option, but I'll take longer range any day. Depending on the cost and power output, I may get for my 3 if it is available.


----------



## WaitingForTesla (Apr 8, 2016)

Bobby Garrity said:


> I think it's a good idea. It might not be the most cost effective option, but I'll take longer range any day. Depending on the cost and power output, I may get for my 3 if it is available.


The physics of the situation really don't have me sold that it could actually contribute to the range of the vehicle. I see it more as a battery tender that could prevent the "vampire effect" of a sitting battery, or help aide the cooling/management system that helps tend to the battery. depending on the price of such an option I would consider it.


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

I won't spend money on that.


----------



## John Slaby (Mar 31, 2017)

According to Musk at the National Governors Association closing session today (7/15), a solar roof doesn't make sense on a car. After looking at the option carefully, they determined that it can't produce enough charge to have value. If they could create a solar sheet that roles out over the entire car, and if it is left in a place with good sun, you might get 20 miles of charge a day. No solar roof option for the Model 3.


----------



## orcinus (Jul 11, 2017)

Even with good sun, and a sheet across a car, the insolation would be crap, as none of the surfaces would have the optimal solar tilt and azimuth for more than a few minutes.

It’s the same (efficiency) issue as with fixed roof panels on a house, except even worse, as in case of a car, all the surfaces are curved and convex in addition to being fixed. Convex is pretty much the worst shape in this case.


----------

